# The Most Expensive Accessory You Own?



## pinksugar (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey chickens... I was thinking, after Andi posted that thread about $2000 bags...

what is the most expensive accessory you own? mine is probably this bag by witchery:







(the picture makes it look so ugly, but it's nice in person. Mine is black.)

I'm really loving this bag by jigsaw, which costs $275.00, but I just can't justify spending that much on a bag at the moment. I don't think it looks as good in this picture as real life - it's gorgeous soft leather, and the one I like is a beautiful sky/periwinkle blue..






SO, what is the most expensive accessory you own? and if you had unlimited money what would you get? I'd love a herme's birkin or kelly bag, but since they cost the same as a european trip, I'd much prefer the trip!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ohhhh my goodness - I love that bag Rosie!

I guess my most expensive accessory would be a pair of diamond studs, they're a quarter of a carat.. I wouldn't have a clue how much they were, as they were a gift, but I know they were quite pricey!

I currently REALLY want this bag by Nine West, it's $119

I couldn't find a decent photo of it, so I took a screen shot of their catalogue on their website. It's another one of those bags that looks better in person. I'm tossing up whether or not I want it THAT badly lol


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 7, 2008)

oooh bec, I like that, will you get it in that colour?


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 7, 2008)

Most expensive accessory I have is a black chanel watch I got for my 16th birthday.

This isn't my actual watch, just an image I found of the same watch:






I love that bag btw Rosie!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 7, 2008)

oooh Katie, very lucky!

Rosie, I do believe it only comes in white.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 7, 2008)

I do like both those bags and I love that watch Katie. (I really like watches)

My most expensive accessory is a hand me down from my aunt from my late American Uncle. Its a mens diamond ring, I have no idea what it is worth but it's in the thousands for sure as it has many reasonable size stones on it. I plan on giving it to my son one day when he is much older and responsible, my Aunt wants it kept in the family and I think that's a good idea.

My girl items, well I have no idea but I have nothing of any real significance, the belt I bought last week comes to mind and I have a Oroton bag.


----------



## Andi (Sep 7, 2008)

the diamond earrings (14karat I think) my fiancÃ© gave me for our first christmas.


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess it would have to be my no-longer functioning Cartier Santos watch. I also have a LV Keep All 45 that my ex bf gave me aaaaaaand I have a pair of Chanel Cambon ballet flats in black. I haven't worn them in over a year though. yayyy for your bff's Chanel Employee Discount! lol


----------



## esha (Sep 7, 2008)

My Coach sunglasses which were $250, and even then my mom knew the person selling them so we got a discount!


----------



## fawp (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmm, probably the diamond studs my husband gave me for Christmas a few years back...they were five hundred per stone. Technically, my CHANEL Cambon Python tote costs more (about three thousand) but I got a great deal on it and only paid four hundred.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 7, 2008)

If i could buy what i wanted, it would be a belt from Vivienne Westwood, i don't care much for her other stuff but i'd very much like a belt with that big planet buckle, i'm sure it would look terrific with my jeans and boots. Or a choker with pearls and that planet i like, but the price just disgust me, lol.

I don't know what could be my most expensive accessory, i never spend a lot on my accessories. Maybe a necklace i won, a fine silver chain with a big red almond shaped stone.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 7, 2008)

My Grandmother gave me her diamond engagement ring. The diamond itself is over 100 years old! She is still alive and I feel so blessed!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 8, 2008)

these accessories all sound so gorgeous! you're all very lucky ladies!

I do have diamond studs, I can't remember how much they cost, they're not huge, but I love those. That and the bag are prolly the most expensive.. my fossil watch and the ring the ex gave me would also be up there, but I didn't even think about them! (oops!)


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a toss up between my LV Speedy 30 and my black Fendi bag. I think the Fendi bag is worth more, but I paid about the same price as the LV Speedy 30 because it was on sale.

I was also given my great-grandmother's diamond engagement ring too.


----------



## Anna (Sep 8, 2008)

hmm....well....umm ok

christian tse pendant

diamond tennis bracelet

diamond hoops


----------



## Makeupobsession (Sep 8, 2008)

my engagement ring. $2000.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just recently bought a swiss railway watch which was about $200, but with my employee discount i got a good deal off of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






and my tokidoki lesportsac bag for $200 that my mom got me for my bday last yr


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 8, 2008)

I would have to say my Marc Jacobs Handbag. $1,495


----------



## speedy (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine would be my engagement ring.

For bags, it'd probably be my Kenneth Cole bag that's worth about $800 (but we only paid $150).


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a ring that I got on my 5th grade graduation from my mom - has my birthstone and a small diamond on it (I recently lost the diamond in our LA trip and flipped and my parents didn't care so much - has a bit of sentimental value to me) and hardly ever take it off. I dunno the value - I'm sure it's a couple of hundreds because it's made of gold.

I bought myself a Guess bag which is perhaps my most expensive, single purchase at $120.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 10, 2008)

I just bought a leather Coach Legacy Leigh bag at TJ Maxx for $399. I had never spent that much before, but I fell in love with the bag and my husband said go for it lol. It is so freakin' nice I can't even tell you. It was normally $658(yikes!). Here's pictures of it. The watermark(it's my username at the purse forum) is there to prevent eBay users from stealing pictures to sell fakes, but you can still see the bag.


----------



## Karren (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow!! Your girls have some nice and expensive accessories!!! Me? I have a few accessories you girls don't need and they were in the $150 range a pair. Lol. My most expensive wig was just over $100.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 10, 2008)

The only one I can think of is my promise ring that my bf bought for me. It was around $300. I'm not really into buying ridiculously priced purses and things like that, I think the most I've spent on one was my Jessica Simpson that was $80.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 22, 2008)

probably my pearl necklace..i wear it a lot! it's probably worth $100-$200.


----------



## MissManda (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a really bad bad purse addiction. My closet is crammed full of bags. I have I think 5 or 6 Kathy Van Zieland bags. Three of them were at TJ Max for around 40 dollars. The others were purchased at Dillards and ran around 100.00. I also have a small DOnney and Burke Collection. My favorite and the one I carry the most is my Dooney and Burke Tattoo Bag. It was around 300.00. I think when you add all my make-up and purses and shoes together they are worth more than my car!!!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Nov 26, 2008)

The Zoe Orchid Coach bag hubby bought me a few days ago. $348.

Now they have a PINK (ohmigod) patent Coach bag that I want and it's only $398. I might have to do dirty things in order to earn that bag. =P


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 26, 2008)

Ermm..my Calvin Klein bag which my boyfriend bought me from America which was $160. He also got me some Ralph Lauren sunglasses for $100.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 26, 2008)

my leather kate spade bag is by far the most expensive accessory, it was about 375, but i had coupons plus and employee discount ( i worked at a store that let you use both) and i ended up getting it for around 200.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 26, 2008)

Mmm, i'm not big on accesories, do my wedding rings count? lol they were pricey


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 26, 2008)

lo I thinkl jewellery counts





and so I'm adding my tiff bracelet with engraving in there... and after xmas I can add my matching tiff necklace. Yaaaay for looking like Elle woods, LOL


----------



## Ozee (Nov 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the diamond earrings (14karat I think) my fiancÃ© gave me for our first christmas. my goodness 14k...wow lol


I think my most valued accesories are the gold jewellery left to me by my father, my mothers diamond engagement ring, my MIL engagment ring , my diamond engagement ring, most of the jewellery that i was given for my wedding (part of the ceremony you get money pinned on dress or jewellery placed on you) . My greatgrandmothers ring and every year my husband gives me a gold heart on my birthday.

My most valuable in terms of money would be my MIL and my Mothers rings, both have rare stones and diamonds so been valued highly.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 6, 2009)

My glasses were $500 and that's an accessory I can't live without



. I also have a necklase made out of asian Jade which I mum bought me when she went to Singapore. I don't know how much it was, but she indicated it was the most expensive gift - and she spent $1000 on a camera for her partner, so not sure how much the necklase cost.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my goodness 14k...wow lol


I think my most valued accesories are the gold jewellery left to me by my father, my mothers diamond engagement ring, my MIL engagment ring , my diamond engagement ring, most of the jewellery that i was given for my wedding (part of the ceremony you get money pinned on dress or jewellery placed on you) . My greatgrandmothers ring and every year my husband gives me a gold heart on my birthday.

My most valuable in terms of money would be my MIL and my Mothers rings, both have rare stones and diamonds so been valued highly.

She's talking about the karat of the metal the earrings are in... not the diamon karat lol I was a bit WOAH at first, then I had a think about it, and it's the metal


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

lol sush bec... no one noticed!


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

Countless Betsey Johnson bags and shoes... LAMB MacGregor tote (google it if you are even a bit of an Anglophile)... BCBG quilted leather bag that was surprisingly costly and totally worth it.

This year I want a Marc Jacobs Stam bag, but I think most of my discretionary income is going towards another fabulous vacation... I have a wedding to attend in the Berkshires, and then I'm going to hang out with my old friends and a BFF in NY.

I always choose travel over shopping. I wish I could have both. ;(

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just bought a leather Coach Legacy Leigh bag at TJ Maxx for $399. I had never spent that much before, but I fell in love with the bag and my husband said go for it lol. It is so freakin' nice I can't even tell you. It was normally $658(yikes!). Here's pictures of it. The watermark(it's my username at the purse forum) is there to prevent eBay users from stealing pictures to sell fakes, but you can still see the bag. OH MY GOD THAT BAG IS GORGEOUS.
Jealousy. Kicked into overdrive.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lo I thinkl jewellery counts




and so I'm adding my tiff bracelet with engraving in there... and after xmas I can add my matching tiff necklace. Yaaaay for looking like Elle woods, LOL

Oh, God-- I think I blocked this because I am still so angry at myself. I lost a *really* expensive Tiffany bracelet in the bathroom of a rock club.
It's must have been some psychological thing. I hated the dude who bought the bracelet. Still, logically, even if I didn't want it because it was a source of bad memories... I could've pawned it! (And gone to Europe with the cash...)


----------



## Andi (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She's talking about the karat of the metal the earrings are in... not the diamon karat lol I was a bit WOAH at first, then I had a think about it, and it's the metal



yeah i think so. IÂ´m a girl that actually has no clue about jewelry lol. I mean, all that I bought for myself came from ClaireÂ´s and places like that lol
And, my most expensive jewelry is my new engagement ring now. When I heard how much he paid for it I was like nooo I donÂ´t want you to buy me an expensive bag anymore. The guy is crazy spending so much on me!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2009)

Anders, you're going to be wearing that ring for the REST OF YOUR LIFE.

It should be something nice!





I have a theory - if I'm not married by 30 (which is highly probable) I am SO buying myself a pink diamond ring! I have 7 years to save!






yeeehaw!

There is a specialist pink diamond merchant in the QVB, and I love pressing my nose against the glass. Too bad I can't see the prices, I need a ballpark figure!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh Rosie that ring is gorgeous!

I don't have expensive accesories, especially not jewelry, this will probably sound weird but I'm not a gold/silver jewelry kind of person, I prefer costume jewelry, which saves me a lot of money haha


----------



## Andi (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh.my.god. That ring is gorgeous, Rosie!!! I think I want some pink diamonds added to my ring whenever we get married. I mean, a diamond thatÂ´s pink...it doesnÂ´t get any better than that


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2009)

I know, right? if it's not pink, they can send it back, as far as I'm concerned! LOL.

Just kidding... but seriously. Pink diamonds are the best!


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 2, 2009)

Rosie that ring is gorgeous!! I have a pink diamond heart necklace that my boyfriend bought me in 2006, I don't know how much it was mind


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

does my car count? i see that as an accessory =D

97 porsche boxster


----------



## leiliyah (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably my Coach Patchwork


----------



## bluekitty88 (Apr 19, 2010)

My most expensive accessory would probably be my Fendi Burgundy Velvet Squirrel Spy- $3800:


----------

